# Low Light Discus



## RollaPrime (Jul 27, 2018)

I have always been terrible at photography but wanted to share these as I think these are ok for post water change, low light snaps.


----------



## makeme (May 16, 2019)

Wow, gorgeous!! What’s your secret to getting such nice fish pics? It’s almost like you told them “hold still while I take your picture!” and they listened!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice pics! That is no where near "terrible at photography".


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful Discus.


----------



## RollaPrime (Jul 27, 2018)

makeme said:


> Wow, gorgeous!! What’s your secret to getting such nice fish pics? It’s almost like you told them “hold still while I take your picture!” and they listened!


That's a really nice compliment. I don't have any secrete just inspired by the pics tank in the journal threads. 





Discusluv said:


> Very nice pics! That is no where near "terrible at photography".


Thanks Discusluv. I know you don't give commentary on other peoples discus unless asked but I'd love to get your input. I'm still learning and need the guidance.



GMYukonon24s said:


> You have some beautiful Discus.


I will try to post more this week.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

